# Stark Parks - Vote!



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Stark Parks operating levy is up for renewal on the March 17th election. This renewal will decide if they keep operating, or close their doors. This will have direct affects on access to lakes like Dale Walborn, Sippo, and Deer Creek. Some may close, others may revert to owners who have far less maintenance money. Even if you don't fish those lakes, any access loss on those lakes will find its way to other water bodies. This will be a tight vote, so make your voice heard. Below is the link to Stark Parks page on the issue.

https://starkparks.com/issue20/


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

This should pass easily! Esp since it's not a new tax, just a continuation(if I'm reading ths correctly!) I Live in Portage cty and use some of their facilities and think they do an outstanding job!(exception being NO "permanent" dock at the Walborn ramp in "off-season", effectively ruling out boat fishing/launching that lake for seniors! They remove them all prior to some of the best Fall fishing times IMO!)


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I too hopes this passes. I spent most of last summer, fall and early winter on Walborn and Deercreek. I wonder if they will put up "no trespassing" signs if it fails.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> I too hopes this passes. I spent most of last summer, fall and early winter on Walborn and Deercreek. I wonder if they will put up "no trespassing" signs if it fails.


Wow, since I couldn't launch there in Nov, that would be super bad! I think it's part of the overall Mahoning Iver flowage/flood control package, someone would have to move in there to maintain the dam/gates!( Army Corp, ODNR, private?) Whoever, they might or might not want to cater to fishermen!?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ODNR had Waborn and DC before Stark Parks took over.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope this does pass. I live in Portage but enjoy Walborn and Deer Creek. Curious how the ODNR stocks these lake if it’s controlled by County. Or I guess the water is owned by state since they are resevoirs?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was told from a call to stark parks that deer creek is alliance’s city water supply, the reason it will stay as a electric motor lake . Also hope it passes, they have a decent ramp and parking now at deer creek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I also hope it passes. But.. I f not, I can't see them locking thing up.
ODNR will come back in.
I know Alliance pissed off the ODNR, back in the late 90,s.
When they took it away from them an gave it to Stark Co. Parks and Recs.
Right after the ODNR filled it with Bass.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> This should pass easily! Esp since it's not a new tax, just a continuation(if I'm reading ths correctly!) I Live in Portage cty and use some of their facilities and think they do an outstanding job!(exception being NO "permanent" dock at the Walborn ramp in "off-season", effectively ruling out boat fishing/launching that lake for seniors! They remove them all prior to some of the best Fall fishing times IMO!)


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

this did not pass last time


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

When you think about it...The majority of the voters in Stark Co.
Could care less about fishing at DC or Walborn.


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

a lot of people are using the facilities ,,,taking it for granted I guess... I dont feel its a waste of tax money... not a new tax,,,


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

maybe people are thinking kind of like this. Every one says, for a $100,00 dollar home it will only be $50.00 per year more on your taxes. Well, lets see, the fire dept wants , the police want . Ok now lets add up the $50.00 dollars. that 50.00 just became how much. OK, we need fire, we need police. Justy saying.


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Wonder why Stark parks would take on the Tam O Shanter golf course property if they are hurting for funds ? 
It has multiple buildings on that property that would take more money to fix or maintain. Plus they have Sippo 10 minutes down the road and Petros park another 10 minutes down the road.
Thinking they could come up some creative ways to use the existing properties and make some money or maybe some fresh management. 

ODNR runs a wiper stocking in Walborn and Petros for a few years now.


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Sorry not Petros but Sippo and Walborn for the wipers stockings


----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Twitch twitch pause (Apr 18, 2019)

Both these events are stocked by ODRN ( sportman money at work )into stark park lakes.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

They ever fix that dam at walborn? Or is it still almost out of water by end of summer ?


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Thursday I counted 27 anti-Stark Parks signs between Zepernick and East Canton. Walborn and Deer Creek are owned by the city of Alliance. Sippo is owned by the parks. I don't know how this plays out if Stark Parks closes their doors, but last I checked, few other entities have extra cash and personnel.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Stark Parks w-site normally has lots of jobs posted
this time of year, gearing up for upcoming season.
Nothing there.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

slashbait said:


> They ever fix that dam at walborn? Or is it still almost out of water by end of summer ?


I’m not super familiar with Walborn even tho I live 5 min from it but I’m pretty sure the dam was repaired last year or the year before. I heard it was drained down but I was there last fall hiking and it was up.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Walborn was at full pool yesterday.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Twitch twitch pause said:


> Both these events are stocked by ODRN ( sportman money at work )into stark park lakes.


True but all you need to use those facilities(fishing, boating) is a valid Ohio fishing license. They don't ask you which cty you live in. I live in Portage, this won't cost me anything, but I sure hope this Passes. I would gladly pay a "reasonable" daily "use fee"(like Hidgson!) if I had to and if this doesn't pass, I hope they keep the parks open with THAT as an option!


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have seen the anti stark parks signs everywhere lately. I kayak at deer creek I fish for the stocked trout and walk the trails at petros. The wife and I visit the library at sippo maybe once a week. I would hate to see them start closing parks. I will be voting yes on this and I hope others will too


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Several I have seen seem to be upset with the purchase of the golf course Tam O'Shanter that they did last year. Seems they don't want them buying more land for parks and would rather have more asphalt and strip malls.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

AMEN on the preference for "parking lots and strip malls"! Again, I don't have a dog in this fight, but from what I know, this is Not a new(additional!) tax, likely only a few dollars a month(hey-I'm guessing here!) but what a great investment! Our school district just recently passed a school levy and my monthly property tax rate jumped a nearly a "compact car" lease payment! Retired and on(a Very!) fixed income, this baby has my "budget" stressed to the max! An "existing" recreational tax is "cheap"!! compared to this(and I don't even have kids in "school" for decades now!) Vote For This! To have to close beautiful parks like Walbourn and Deer Creek would be a travesty in my opinion!


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

An article in the Repository stated that an owner of a $100,000 home would pay $25.23 a year. NOT A NEW TAX!! A drop in the bucket to enjoy a few nice parks.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

whitey7 said:


> An article in the Repository stated that an owner of a $100,000 home would pay $25.23 a year. NOT A NEW TAX!! A drop in the bucket to enjoy a few nice parks.


Is this coming out of our per existing tax money or is it added on


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I heard its a renewl not a new tax.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> I heard its a renewl not a new tax.


That's correct. If it fails, Stark parks will not hire any seasonal workers, will probably layoff a lot of it's full time workers, and close certain facilities (walborn and sippo).


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

https://starkparks.com/issue20/

https://www.cantonrep.com/news/20200209/stark-parks-facing-opposition-to-levy-request


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm definitely going to vote to support Stark Parks. They do a great job with keeping the local parks in good condition. Besides the fishing opportunities, I spend a lot of time on the bike trails with my family and friends.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Lewzer said:


> Walborn was at full pool yesterday.


Have they put the docks in?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn’t check the docks. I was in the backwater areas off of GCR. This time of year I normally fish the shallows. I’ll make sure to look next time.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Too bad there is no ramp for the section north of GCR.
You might say that water has never been fished.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> Too bad there is no ramp for the section north of GCR.
> You might say that water has never been fished.


I've always wondered what that area was like. Extremely shallow? I saw one kayaker fishing that area once last summer.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

whitey7 said:


> That's correct. If it fails, Stark parks will not hire any seasonal workers, will probably layoff a lot of it's full time workers, and close certain facilities (walborn and sippo).


 I saw on the election results this morning that the stark parks renewal passed..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

snag said:


> I saw on the election results this morning that the stark parks renewal passed..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats good news


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

YES!!! Thank you snag for the info. Based on the number of anti signs, I thought for sure it would fail.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> YES!!! Thank you snag for the info. Based on the number of anti signs, I thought for sure it would fail.


Yeah I thought the same, I went on a parks web site and it was a lot of anti people on it about a proposed land buy for a trail. I’m glad it passed , nice lakes to get away from the speed boats..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> When you think about it...The majority of the voters in Stark Co.
> Could care less about fishing at DC or Walborn.


Those are my main two go to lakes with Guilford thrown in there...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

They have a lot more to offer than fishing, esp with the present state of things! Thinking it was pushed over the top by the non-fishermen. Final touches on my trailer this week, good to go get em next week When the "crappie spawn begins in earnest" with first three days of the week warm w/sun! Sharpen your hooks, guys.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wasn't even close. Canton Repository said it was 62% for it, 38% against


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

glad it passed, as they deemed we weren't worthy of voting. Still waiting on the damn ballots.


----------

